# Yankee Springs/Gun Lake Rec Area



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey All, 

Going camping next week at Yankee Springs Rec Area.

Does anyone know if there is a local near the campgrounds there selling firewood?

Did some searches, but nearest "tree service" type place is 1hr drive north or south of there. Would rather put money into a nearby residents pocket that sells on the side, but don't want to go there with no wood, only to find out I'm SOL.

Those little bundles they sell at campgrounds are worth a *(&! and will never buy them...rather not have a fire!


----------



## loborojo (Apr 27, 2002)

*I live in the area...there are roadside places everywhere. Figure on paying about $3 - $4 a bundle...but most places the wood is pretty good and you get a decent amount.*


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

A friend of mine sells wood on Payne Lake road, just short of a mile north of M-179


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent thanks guys!

Hey MSO, does your friend have a sign posted out by his place that he sells firewood?

I'm more inclined to throw business to a fellow MS comrade.

Thanks again!


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes He does have a Big sign.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey MSO, thanks for the tip and thank your buddy for me when you get a chance!

He had nice hardwood ...oak. Burned long

And he had in bundles or pick your own.

compared to everyone else around there, he had the best price for the type of wood by FAR.

Anyone heading there, give this man your business. 

He's within 5 minutes of the campgrounds.

Thanks again


----------



## JoesGotGame9 (May 20, 2012)

If anyone else ever ends up at this forum looking for firewood in the Yankee Springs/Gun Lake area I sell it, just go to the '''Joe's Premium Firewood'' Facebook page and check it out. 

On Friday May 18th, 2012 at around 8pm I received a phone call from some Ohio guys that were camping at Yankee Springs and in of desperate need of some firewood as the camp site was all sold out of their wood, and the guys were in no condition to drive to a gas station for some... Within an hour of their call I had delivered $25 of firewood - which was 2X as much as wood then they could have got at the camp or a store. They were so impressed with my wood they ordered another $50 worth on Saturday. I believe they were going to sell 1/2 of it for what they paid for all of it so they were able to have their cake and eat it too...


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: A true Orangevillen on MS. Do you deliver what that town is known for also? J/K


----------



## JoesGotGame9 (May 20, 2012)

Is what it's AKA, yeah I know...


----------

